# Angeln in Schweden vom Ufer, möglichst Kostenlos.



## FoscoB (2. Juni 2018)

*Angeln in Schweden vom Ufer, möglichst Kostengünstig.*

Hallöchen, 
Ich bin einfach Mal spontan nach Schweden gefahren.
Ohne Plan und ohne großes Budget. 
Ich werde mich knapp 3 Wochen hier aufhalten und schlafe bzw lebe in meinem Auto. 
Ich möchte/muss das ganze so billig wie möglich halten (bin für 30€ nachts per Fähre angekommen)
Nur ist mir dann, als ich hier war, so aufgefallen dass ich überhaupt keinen Plan habe wo man gut angeln kann. Ein Boot zu mieten kann ich mir nicht leisten genauso wie die meisten Angelkarten (denke ich zumindest da ich gehört habe die Kosten 15-20€ pro Tag. 
Ich bin zurzeit in der Gegend von Åhus, weil ich da noch einen schönen Ort von früher kannte. (War ein Fehler in die Richtung zu fahren, da ich eher Küsten wie in Norwegen gesucht habe)
Fast vergessen: ich suche auch dringend eine Möglichkeit zum Duschen da ich langsam aussehe als hätte ich noch nie Wasser gesehen. 
Ich denke Mal ich werde in einer Woche nach Gothenborg fahren, da mein eigentliches Ziel Norwegen war (was aber zu teuer ist) und ich eine ähnliche Gegend wie Norwegen suche, also steil abfallendes Wasser und Felsen. 
Aber für die erste Woche suche ich noch irgendwelche Tipps/Plätze in Südschweden nahe Ähus, wo ich ohne Boot und Karte (kostenlos) vom Ufer aus meinen Spaß haben kann. Eine billige Angelkarte kommt auch noch in Frage.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir irgendwie weiterhelfen...
P.s. ich bin 21 und hole Grade mein Abi nach, deswegen der extrem schmale Geldbeutel.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Schweden vom Ufer, möglichst Kostenlos.*

An* der Küste* ist das Angeln in SE bis auf ein paar Schongebiete ohne Schein möglich und frei.

Guggst Du hier:
https://visitsweden.de/schweden-fur-angler/
Zitat: " ..._Einen [staatlichen]Angelschein benötigst du in Schweden nicht. Für das Meer und das Angeln in den fünf größten Seen - im Vänern, im Vättern, im Mälaren, im Hälmaren und im Storsjön - ist auch keine Lizenz erforderlich._


https://visitsweden.de/schweden-ein-angelparadies-fur-jedermann/

Zitat:.._"Küstenangeln
Die lange, hufeisenförmige Küste Schwedens besteht aus einem östlichen, südlichen und westlichen Teil. Die Ostküste grenzt an Finnland und den bottnischen Meerbusen, die Westküste an Norwegen und die Nordsee. 
Schwedens Ostküste wird von einem Band von Schärengarteninseln und Holmen gesäumt. Miete dir ein Boot oder wirf am Ufer einer einsamen Schärengarteninsel deine Angel aus und deine Chancen stehen gut, eine kapitale Meeresforelle oder einen Hecht zu fangen. An der Südküste Schwedens gibt es in der Hanöbucht und im Meer vor Simrishamn fantastische Möglichkeiten zum Lachsangeln. Beim Schleppangelfischen ist es gut möglich, dass du einen 25+ Fisch am Haken haben. Und das ist kein Anglerlatein.
Die Westküste bietet fantastische Möglichkeiten zum Meeresangeln vom Boot oder direkt von der felsigen Küste aus. Angle nach Kabeljau, Makrele, Hornhecht und Meeresforelle. Besonders berühmt ist die Westküste jedoch für ihre fantastischen Schalentiere: Nutze die Gelegenheit und nimm an einer Hummer- oder Austernsafari teil."_
Im Gebiet um Åhus und südlich in Rictung Ystad sollte es an der Küste genug Möglichkeiten zum Meerforellenfischen mit einer leichten Spinnrute geben. wenn Du mehr "salzige Fische" (Dorsch, Plattfisch und Co) willst, musst Du an die westschwedische Küste ans Kattegat, in Deiner aktuellen Gegend ist die Ostsee schon ziemlich ausgesüßt.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------

